# Winterizing- how empty is enough



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

I started trenching and installing sprinklers using 125psi polyurethane. My lawn is relatively flat so I don't have the benefit of following grade to create pitch for drainage. I have to dig deeper.

It seems hard to create a perfectly straight/pitched slope with the tubing that came off the coil. My trenches has a slope to manual drains, but I'm not confident the tubing is 100% following the slope. There could be some flat spots.

I'm installing manual drains within valve boxes in locations that are excessively pitched. But what if water remains in the laterals at spots that may not be ideally pitched?

How empty is "empty enough" to mitigate risk of freeze damage during a PA winter?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I wouldn't risk it. You can buy an adapter to hook an air compressor to your system and blow it out.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I wouldn't risk it. You can buy an adapter to hook an air compressor to your system and blow it out.


No doubt. After 8+ hours of hand digging, I don't want to do it again!

I will be installing a blow out port. I'm just waiting to hear back from Hunter if the connection must be made before or after the anti siphon zone valve. I know you can't pressurize the pvg valve, but couldn't find any literature/drawings on their site regarding their valve. If I don't hear back soon, I will put the blow out port down stream of the zone valve with a shut off between. I will just have to connect individually to each zone as I add more next year.

I have a 10cfm compressor so I know I can't do this on my own. Being the only one in my neighborhood with irrigation, I'm sure it will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I set mine up with my backflow preventer removable via two unions. I have a dummy pipe set up for blowing the system out, and then I can also bring the backflow in for the winter to protect it.


----------

